# TMCC Controlled Oscar Mayer Wienermobile



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Inspired by the conventional model that was aired over in the OGR forums, I decided to create a command version of the TMCC Controlled Oscar Mayer Wienermobile.

It has directional lighting, cab lights and figures, strobe light, and a sound module that plays the Oscar Mayer song on command. The strobe and song are controlled using the smoke feature of the TMCC board, you can sequence one or the other or both.

Here's a brief video of the completed project and some progress pictures showing the progression. It was a fun little project, and I hope the folks that come see the modular display enjoy it. 

Given the quantity of pictures, I'm only going to expand the finished product pictures, click on the links to see some of the progress pictures.






This is what I started with, got it on eBay for $6.










Here's some pictures of the finished product.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I absolutely relish that thing!

Very clever custom build!

:thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No relish one this bad boy, it clogs up his gears! 

Thanks, it is a hoot to see it making it's rounds. 

My final "fix" was to swap wheels from another truck so I didn't have any traction tires, but I had four wheels in contact with the track. That fixed a reliability issue I had with it. I also added a 1 farad super-cap to the power for the audio, it was cutting out when it got a glitch from the track power. Runs like a top now, and I can't wait to display it at our next show! 

This is the electronic guts.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

You are going tmcc overboard john! But great work and you show how simple it really it is.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That is one cool build! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Made me go and cook up some hot dogs.:thumbsup:
And the song is stuck in my head now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's a fun addition to the fleet.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Guess I'm gonna hafta figure out a way to power my Matchbox one for HO scale/gauge...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, for HO and conventional, it should be a bit easier. Of course, I do have the truck sticking down, no other way I could see to power it.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

That is incredible---I love it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Karen, I hope the folks at the next display like it as well.


----------



## coopertroopa (Sep 22, 2012)

That has got to be one of the best custom builds I have ever seen!

Side note.. now I cant get that song out of my head. lol


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

you should get a bunch of those and market them! run them as a superstreets mobile!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the raw materials are available on eBay, so you guys can have one of your very own.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the raw materials are available on eBay, so you guys can have one of your very own.


I would like to know what you used, schematic, parts list, etc. to drive the sound board. Any help would be appreciated since I think I could do some other sounds in other TMCC conversions that I have done.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I looked up the weiner mobile and it was a bank and was 99.00! vintage piece. 

Ill wait for that, but I like what you did


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, I bought the Wienermobile bank for $6 on eBay, I looked the other day and there were still some listed.

How about for $10 with no bids?

And another currently at $5?

Here's a Buy It Now for $10


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

As requested, here's the schematic for the whole unit.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Come on TJ, that simple diagram can't scare you that much. 

Two of the blocks came already assembled. The lights look a little odd between the forward and reverse because I had to adjust at the last minute to a different TMCC driver board.

Some of the other design decisions were made simply because I had the stuff in my parts box.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

It would be great if you could have it play a sound clip of an Oscar Mayer 3 note Wiener Whistle... too too too too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if I wanted to re-record my audio, I could mix it in. I can reprogram the sounds.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool! I'm sure everyone's going to like it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Sean, I hope you're right.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

looks like it has been over a year, but Im new to the forum. 
THAT IS COOL!

I can imagine the guys in your club, when you put that on the track and went around playing that song.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks.  It is a hit when we run it at shows. You don't see one of those running the rails every day.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very Cool, John!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, it's a fun little car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Add some cars with relish,mustard,catsup, maybe a gondola car filled with baked beans, Onion car?
A tanker with a load of hot sauce? :thumbsup:

Ooooo, cheese? For a chili cheese dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Love it! What a great counterpoint to some of the heaviness that sometimes creeps into most of us just loving toy/scale trains for the joy of it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The car was a big hit at the Phila Art Museum show yesterday. Too bad it picked up some thread or something in the gears during the day and the last part of the day was on the shelf. I didn't have to tools with me to clean out whatever it picked up and clogged the gears.  Kids of all ages get a smile when they see that running down the tracks.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The car was a big hit at the Phila Art Museum show yesterday. Too bad it picked up some thread or something in the gears during the day and the last part of the day was on the shelf. I didn't have to tools with me to clean out whatever it picked up and clogged the gears.  Kids of all ages get a smile when they see that running down the tracks.


I bet they did, did I mention it was cool?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, it's slated to have a long life.


----------

